

Ruby and Javascript hourly rate survey - adamloving
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a76QHt4-r-ow1FoNfi4jyTSygETMFFEBWwsDxmeSFiA/viewform#start=invite

======
pjeide
Are you concerned that requiring people to email you to see previously
submitted results might encourage falsified responses?

I was interested in seeing the results of the survey, so I filled in the
details based upon what I pay a particular contractor. Same data, different
direction. Others may not provide the same value in trade for the responses.

Is there a reason that you don't provide a link to the /viewanalytics page?

Also, just a nit, but the title of the responses page reads "Seattle Ruby
hourly contractor rates". It looks like you were making this survey for
Seattle before deciding to add the location drop-down.

~~~
adamloving
Good points, here's a direct link to the response summary:

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a76QHt4-r-ow1FoNfi4jyTSygET...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1a76QHt4-r-ow1FoNfi4jyTSygETMFFEBWwsDxmeSFiA/viewanalytics)

I added it to the front of the survey as well.

I removed Seattle from the document title.

------
sushilewis
Great idea! Please be sure to share the results on this thread. I'd be very
curious to see what others are making as Ruby contractors.

------
adamloving
Thanks everybody! 95 responses so far. Very helpful.

